# Festival of Speed 2009



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some pictures from yesterday at Goodwood and some from the Bonhams auction on Thursday

The day before the Festival of Speed; heading off to sign on









...and then off to a bit of window shopping:

















































Getting ready to leave. Why does the driver look so nervous?









Waiting for the traffic to clear so we can get to the start:









































After the run:




























The Nissan stand:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Leila loves Gucci?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

well you could write anything as long as it wasn't rude or negative about Nissan etc.

How about this one then?:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't actually even read what that says...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

So... how did you do?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

cool pics!!

those mini's were my friends Works ones up for auction. they both sold which was good 










Some stunning cars there, shame i had to work again this year  but the Mrs went with her dad in the GTR


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one John ... I took just over 800 photo's yesterday and have wittled it down to just over 200 ... I'll post them up over the weekend


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Posted by *knight*




knight said:


> Saw this dodgy looking chap yesterday


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

another one courteousy of *knight*


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Some of my shots....

I guess I ought to start with the GTR pics:



























































































Crop of the passenger.....  ....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice pics there guys ,I think Nissan forgot to paint the brake calipers on the spec v ,they look bland.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

The rest of the show....

I've taken far too many and photobucket has become far too slow for me to post them all up, so here's a small selection...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Oh, and you could have smiled John !  ..


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's a few seconds video on Saturday 4th (P.S. can someone PM me with how to link directly to Youtube - I've done it before and the link is better than this Photobucket link - I have a few more of Mark Webber and Sebastien Loeb to share....)


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks plenty for all the pics. Some outstanding machinery there!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Mark Webber


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

Does anyone know when tv coverage of this years event will be aired and on what channel.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Can anyone explain to me just _what_ all those slogans on the Nissan stand were all about?

_"Be where you shouldn't be"_ and _"More balls than badge"_, for example ( ??? ).

And what was all that stuff about _"Traitors"_?

I asked one of the Nissan bods on the stand, but he seemed to have no idea either - although he did advise me _not to take it all too literally......._


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nissan's current marketing plan is based on a theme of "Rebels". The idea is to get people to focus on what the cars can do rather than any badge value and for people towant to buy a Nissan sports car for its abilities not some other car, in other words be a rebel. So the "balls versus badge" thing is pretty obvious. The "where you shouldn't be" is about which car you're driving (i.e. the drivers' seat). Some of the ones at Le Mans were even more 'provocative'!



wSou2OopPf4&hl


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Saw this on saturday parked near us...


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Fuggles,
Thanks for trying to explain it, but I'm still a bit nonplussed by the whole 'concept' behind the campaign.

That _"More Balls Than Badge"_ slogan might have been appropriate on a new car from a _new_ manufacturer with little or no history behind them. It does not seem appropriate to Nissan ( a company with history dating back to the early 1930s ) or the 'GT-R' badge ( which dates back to 1969, and links the R35 to some pretty impressive race history as well as the kind of brand awareness that some manufacturers would kill for ). It's like they are pandering to the idiots who call the R35 a "Datsun".

Both the Nissan and GT-R badges have a damn sight more history than many of the cars in that Sunday Times Super Car paddock at Goodwood. They need to fight their corner, not throw the towel in. Goodwood FoS is an event based on _history_ ( with the emphasis on _sporting_ and competition history ), and most of the other manufacturers present were proudly displaying some of their history alongside their new products. Where was Nissan's? They have it at their fingertips, and for free, and yet they seem to be in denial. 

_"Be Where You Shouldn't Be"_ still confuses me ( why _shouldn't_ I be in the driving seat of a Nissan? ) and the _"We Are Traitors"_ thing ( traitors to _what_? ) is even worse! 

Are NMGB painting themselves as the automotive equivalent of Millwall FC? _"Nobody Likes Us, And We Don't Care?"_.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

PS30-SB said:


> They need to fight their corner, not throw the towel in.


Fully agree - it's a down-market and defeatist approach.

It's not as if they don't have any heritage or competition history to focus on. You don't improve the image of your brand by admitting that even you don't think it's good.

Philip


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> How about this one then?:



still no-one?


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you spotted the ultimate GTR Goodie ? :

GTR Blimp. Want one.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yep and I even asked them how much it is to hire!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> Yep and I even asked them how much it is to hire!


Hire ?????

Pah, decent set of bolt-croppers (and a fat bloke to tie it too) where's Moley when you need him ?


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> well you could write anything as long as it wasn't rude or negative about Nissan etc.
> 
> How about this one then?:


....everyone seems to be avoiding the question, so.... 

.........drum roll please!

*''John Loves GTR!''* ...in Russian :bowdown1:

opcorn:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Nissan's current marketing plan is based on a theme of "Rebels". The idea is to get people to focus on what the cars can do rather than any badge value and for people towant to buy a Nissan sports car for its abilities not some other car, in other words be a rebel. So the "balls versus badge" thing is pretty obvious. The "where you shouldn't be" is about which car you're driving (i.e. the drivers' seat). Some of the ones at Le Mans were even more 'provocative'!
> 
> 
> 
> wSou2OopPf4&hl


I appreciate what others have said about Nissans racing History / Heritage etc perhaps thats too much like all other manufacturers all doing the same thing ...blah blah blah (And that is not being disrespectful) I Confess I like the Rebel plus Balls versus Badge Marketing campaign and the Nissan stand was Great and very very busy :smokin: 
This campaign im sure will appeal to Young people ...we are all getting older.... look whats happened to Toyota and now Honda :bawling: All going soft and not appealing to young people who are obviously the next customers.

CJ


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sunshine said:


> ....everyone seems to be avoiding the question, so....
> 
> *''John Loves GTR!''* ...in Russian :bowdown1:


seems a funny way to spell "John" :chuckle:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I was there all weekend.. Amazing to walk right up to all the cars in the paddocksome complete with original drivers. Missed fuggles though..


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Why do we have a club promoting Nissan, surely the only way is for Nissan to do the job themselves? It's their product, not ours.

Furthermore, I'm not happy with a club and/or individuals promoting themselves rather than the brand.

I was there at the FOS on Friday and the HILL drive was very mundane, good to see the 370 and GT-R's displayed though which made up for it.

Best drive up the hill was the Jaguar driven by Justin Law. Great memories.

So, next year can we have the GT-R driven up the hill by someone who can show the car off - Anthony Reid for example?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wildrover said:


> Furthermore, I'm not happy with a club and/or individuals promoting themselves rather than the brand.


I'm not sure what the club or individuals have done to offend so please elaborate


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Wildrover said:


> Why do we have a club promoting Nissan


We're not promoting Nissan.
We're enthusiasts & about Skylines & the GTR.
Just because we also have & maintain very good relations with the manufacturer is a by product.

Whats wrong with that or shall we draw conclusions as you own a BMW too :chuckle:




*ROBBIE -* we tried last year but as my old R33 was too low they caught us leaving the car park as I had to go slowly over the bumps! I bloody told FUGGLES to pull it down lower than the tree line :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> We're not promoting Nissan.
> We're enthusiasts & about Skylines & the GTR.
> Just because we also have & maintain very good relations with the manufacturer is a by product.


Far more than a by-product. It's a positive endorsement of what we have achieved as a club and what we do for the benefit of our paid up members. Which is why, as well as offering benefits and advantages to members, they are also contributing financially!


----------

